# Texas $10k 2 man championship golf tournament



## smiculek (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi name is steven. I am entered in a 2 man scramble golf tournament and my partner had to cancel on me. The tournament is Nov.18-20 at Horseshoe bay resort.please text me if interested. 281-814-2742


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

might help if you mentioned what handicap golfer you are looking for.....just sayin


----------



## Backlash Billy (Nov 22, 2009)

For 10K there shouldn't be a handicap or every bagger in Texas will be there! LOL


----------

